# Loggy Acres Boer Kids



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't have any pics yet, but hope to get some tonight if everyone cooperates. It has been a crazy three days.

Maya was induced due to preg tox on 1/10/14. She delivered triplets on 1/11/14. One dead premature doeling and two nice sized boys. One is 7 pounds, one is 5.5 pounds. They were about 5 days early. One is still weak and won't nurse. I am tubing him. Maya is still weak. Eating and drinking very little. I am drenching her and giving her every kind of feed and hay I can buy. She is also on banamine for pain/ hip issues, and antibiotics because we went in.

Rosie surprised us yesterday by kidding with no show except for a full udder. She has had a very full udder for a while now and is a ff. In the morning her udder was a bit more full. No goo, vulva dry and shut tight. While the vet came to examine Maya, Rosie threw herself down on the ground, pushed once or twice and delivered a large buckling. My neighbors were attending the vet and Maya's little one and brought her to a kidding pen where she delivered another large buckling. She has been great with them and they are thriving.

Porky was also in labor yesterday morning and waited until my husband got home at 4:00 PM to deliver two HUGE doelings! One is 13.3 pounds and one is 12.? pounds. They are so wide and have huge heads. Makes me ache for Porky. All of them are doing great. This is her third kidding.

BrownKnee must have decided to get in on the action and went into labor after lunch yesterday and labored all night. Barely made a peep until she kidded a nice sized buckling this morning at 5:30 am. She did a great job cleaning him and he began trying to suck on everything immediately. At one point he had half her ear in his little mouth, lol. She is still huge, I really thought she would have triplets. She passed the placenta and has no more sign of any more kids, so I guess she is just fat???LOL 

Tator still hasn't gone yet. Today would be day 155 for first due date. I told her to keep them for a few weeks. I need a break. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, busy, busy. Congrats, can't wait to see pics. :-D


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Whoa! Hope you have lots of kidding pens! Sounds like an exciting day. So sorry about Maya...hope she and her baby get to doing a lot better.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Brownknee's buckling. 11 pounds.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Porky's doelings.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He is so cute  Boy, you have been busy!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Rosie's bucklings. 8.5 and 8.7 pounds








View attachment 53134


View attachment 53134


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Then today at lunch, Tator kidded one big buckling. 11.6 pounds. Boy is he wide.


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

So cute! I can't wait 'til my goat's babies come! :grin: Congrats!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Busy busy!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Man is that guy ever huge! Porky's doelings are nice too, gotta love em all!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You got a nice crop of kids there!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice looking bunch!! Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable babies, congrats


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow...nothing like getting them all done at once!?! Nice bunch of kids!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

These are poor Maya's boys. So tiny compared to the others. One standing is 5 pounds, lying down is 7.

Unhealthy one finally took to the bottle last night! Yay. Maya still doesn't want to eat and has only drank what we have syringed into her since Sunday.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

he is so cute! he looks like my little man when he was born:grin:
hope Maya feels better soon. congrats on the babies


----------

